# Clipping black nails with long quicks



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

My current dog was our family dog until the parents lost there house and I took her in. My mom says they had never clipped her nails (she is 2.5 years old and they got her as a puppy) because when they took her to the kennel for holidays they did it anyway, and they never had to. 

But as money started to get tighter I guess they stopped kenneling her and her nails were pretty long when I got her about 8 months ago. I had never clipped a dog's nails so I looked up how to online but she was so finicky I ended up taking her to the groomer at Petco to have it done. They said her quicks had grown very long and that I would need to come back once a week to have them clipped so they would recede back to where they were supposed to be and they could be trimmed short.

Well that was too expensive for me so I sucked it up and had my boyfriend help me keep her still and calm while I nervously cut her nails. We do it about every 2 weeks for whenever we remember, because in 1 week there isn't enough growth for me to feel comfortable trimming them. I'm afraid to hurt her!

So, if anyone has any ideas on how to get her quicks to shorten, I could really use the advice. When she grips things her nails are SO long.


----------



## happylife (Dec 26, 2009)

I think her quicks will shorten as you cut her nails more often, little by little.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Jan 1, 2010)

I rarely have to clip my dogs nails... Good ol concrete action does the trick. When my Indigo got pregnant, I babied the heck out of her and didn't want to stress her out so I let her live in the lap of luxury on my memory foam mattress...which turned into more time in my bedroom once the puppies arive. After the pups were weaned Indigo had terribly long nails and the quicks went right with it! Gee!, I started clipping them once a week, and i just wasn't satisfied with how long it was taking the quick to receed. I put her in our kennel with concrete flooring durring the day while I was at work (of course she has a comfy dog bed, dog house and her own personal luxurious kiddy pool lol)... In less than 2 weeks her nails were significantly shorter...way shorter than I could have done by myself with a nail trimmer. I hope this helps. If you don't have a kennel set up, nice long walks will do the trick


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh, it would be beautiful if I could shorten them just by walking on concrete! I usually let her traipse around in the grass during walks but maybe I'll make her stay on the sidewalk from now on. Trimming is just so nerve racking for me because I can't see the quick at all! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

You can also try filing the nails. Get a good nail file like the kind for acrylic nails, you can get them at Walmart. And when you are sitting and watching tv just file the nails while the dog is zoned out.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Kobe's nails get gigantic when we run on dirt for extended amount of time. Lately I've done a lot of running on concrete which shortened his nails significantly, but it also cracked his pawpad since he's not used to it. So pay some attention to their paws.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Jan 1, 2010)

RBark said:


> Kobe's nails get gigantic when we run on dirt for extended amount of time. Lately I've done a lot of running on concrete which shortened his nails significantly, but it also cracked his pawpad since he's not used to it. So pay some attention to their paws.


Great point. I personally haven't had that problem, but it could be what I feed as well.

EDIT: I've _heard_ from a groomer the cracking comes from a combo of rough surfaces and not enough oils in their food. Who knows, if it is really the truth.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Dremmel. Get a good one and file away. They work great and I like using them for this exact purpose.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, for the record, Kobe runs twice a day 4 miles each time (8 per day). So his pawpads take a lot more beating than most dogs. So it may not be an issue for those who take their dogs for walks daily instead of running. I was mostly cautioning against a possible issue with concrete, it's good to check paws every so often anyway.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Jan 1, 2010)

RBark said:


> Well, for the record, Kobe runs twice a day 4 miles each time (8 per day). So his pawpads take a lot more beating than most dogs. So it may not be an issue for those who take their dogs for walks daily instead of running. I was mostly cautioning against a possible issue with concrete, it's good to check paws every so often anyway.


yeah that sure is a lot of concrete work. I would have caluses and cracks too! lol


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I've used a dremel type trimmer (PediPaws) but she's scared to death of the sound, and the vibration on her nails. I might try to nail file, in addition to walks on rough surfaces. Thanks for the help!



RBark said:


> Well, for the record, Kobe runs twice a day 4 miles each time (8 per day). So his pawpads take a lot more beating than most dogs. So it may not be an issue for those who take their dogs for walks daily instead of running. I was mostly cautioning against a possible issue with concrete, it's good to check paws every so often anyway.


Geez. I wish had the time and personal fitness to do that.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

> Geez. I wish had the time and personal fitness to do that.


Well, I run 4 miles in something like 30 minutes. I haven't timed it in a while. It takes 1 hour to walk a dog 3 miles. So a (small) part of the reason I run is because it takes less time than walking a dog.

That said, I run for myself, not for Kobe. So I'm not really doing it for him. I was a runner long before I had a dog.


----------



## Hammerdog (Dec 28, 2009)

My pointers run a lot and mostly on dirt and their nails still get long. They are typically very thick and hard. When they get away from me and get too long I use a dremmel tool to trim them back. I let the dog tell me when to stop. When I am grinding and getting close to the quick the dog will tug a little with his foot. I then move on to the next nail. I use 40 grit little drum wheels on the tool. I have nice clippers but prefer the dremmel. It leaves a nicely ground end to the nail that is less likely to split.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I have know idea how to explain this, so I'll try my best in hopes you can get what I'm saying. I have a chocolate lab, his nails are a deep brown, so it's hard sometimes to see. What I do, is have a regular dog nail clippers, and have him lay on his side/back (course it's really easy with Loki because he could care less as to what i'm doing to him) Now this is the part I don't know how to explain-I turn his paw so I'm looking at the bottom, and cut them that way. I don't cut them from the top. I'm not sure what the nail looks like underneath, but sometimes you can see the quick-or you can at least see how much to cut. Sometimes I do nip his quick, but if you smear it with mud-it will stop after a couple second-depending on how much you cut. Be confident when you cut, and try to do it quick, otherwise they'll get restless.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I had this problem with Pebs when I first go her, check out Dober Dawn's article to learn how to properly dremel your dogs nails. If they are very long it make take multiple sessions per week for a few months to really get them down to a reasonable length. Sometimes when Pebbles get away from me I take the clippers and shave a sliver of nail off at a time until you reach the "U" mentioned in DD's article. Then I just dremel the rough/sharp edges down. It really depends on how long it's been since her last trim and what type of mood she's in that day. Some days she really does not care for the sensation of the dremel. It takes a lot of work and patients but it pays off in the end. 90% of the time we dremel or trim AT LEAST once a week (usually Sunday-Fundays) to keep her terrier nails in check.

FYI you have to get to the quick without making them bleed in order for the quick to recede.



Dober Dawn's Article said:


> As you grind back further, the nail shell will get thinner and the middle section will get "meatier" and larger. The meat section is actually a bit softer feeling than the shell if you put your finger on it. Eventually, the meaty area will have more of a circular (or if very near the bottom then an arched) center area becoming visible in it. I usually see either a darker circle/arch area in the meat or a dark inner area with a white pinpoint. This is the quick that you are approaching. That is the point at which I stop grinding back on the nail.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

amdeblaey said:


> Now this is the part I don't know how to explain-I turn his paw so I'm looking at the bottom, and cut them that way. I don't cut them from the top. I'm not sure what the nail looks like underneath, but sometimes you can see the quick-or you can at least see how much to cut. Sometimes I do nip his quick, but if you smear it with mud-it will stop after a couple second-depending on how much you cut. Be confident when you cut, and try to do it quick, otherwise they'll get restless.


I totally understand what you are describing. I can definitely see the quick from the underside. I'm really afraid to nip it, because if I actually hurt her it will just justify how much she hates having her nails clipped. There is literally less than a millimeter between the quick and the end of her nail so for now I'm just going to be diligent with the walks and keeping her on rough surfaces. Although her nails are quite thick I'm sure the sidewalk and pavement can wear down that small amount.

If I ever get a second dog, I swear a prerequisite will be white nails!


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

If you nip their quick, your not really going to hurt them, as long as you don't freak out about it. Sometimes I get the quick, and I just keep going along, and they don't even notice-as long as I don't freak out. I just quickly cover it with mud so they don't bleed in the house. Like i said you just need to be confident-your dog will be able to sense if your stressed about it, and they may not sit still as well. But if you keep up on your walking-that would help. I take my dogs rollerblading on the pavement, and I rarely have to cut their nails now.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

I beg to differ, and most dogs will at least flinch a little if you cut the quick, though i agree it shouldn't be more than a flinch and the screaming dogs are generally that way cos they're allowed to be! lol!

Also look at teaching your dog to do it itself:
http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/nailfile.html


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

kafkabeetle said:


> I've used a dremel type trimmer (PediPaws) but she's scared to death of the sound, and the vibration on her nails. I might try to nail file, in addition to walks on rough surfaces. Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> Geez. I wish had the time and personal fitness to do that.


Have someone feed treats while you are dremeling. Pedipaws do not do the job that a variable speed dremel does. Make sure that you hold the nail tightly with your fingers and that the rotation of the drum is going down not up (this causes more vibration.) To acclimate her to the sound, Turn on the pedipaws and set it in the room that you are feeding her in. She will learn to associate the sound with good things. My dogs much prefer dremeling (as do I). Most dogs object to the pressure of the nail trimmer (especially dogs with hard nails.) If you choose to clip than if you quick your dog flour or a wet tea bag will stop the bleeding. The vet I work for will sometimes sedate and cut back nails (yes the quicks bleed) if requested by the owner. But this a last ditch choice.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has had their finger or toenail torn so it bleeds, but it's some of the sharpest, worst pain ever. Maybe that isn't comparable to the dog's quick, but I would assume that an area that isn't generally exposed would have very sensitive nerve endings. That says, when I cut her nails from now on I'm going to try to do so with more confidence. Has anyone ever had a dog's nipped quick become infected?

Are we talking about dremel tools made for dog's nails (just heftier than PediPaws) or like, a tool you could also use in woodworking??


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

kafkabeetle said:


> I don't know if anyone has had their finger or toenail torn so it bleeds, but it's some of the sharpest, worst pain ever. Maybe that isn't comparable to the dog's quick, but I would assume that an area that isn't generally exposed would have very sensitive nerve endings. That says, when I cut her nails from now on I'm going to try to do so with more confidence. Has anyone ever had a dog's nipped quick become infected?
> 
> Are we talking about dremel tools made for dog's nails (just heftier than PediPaws) or like, a tool you could also use in woodworking??


Yes the dremel tool that you use for woodworking. Here is the one I have:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
I bought it at Home Depot when it was on sale. I use the second speed when I do the dogs nails and a fine sanding band.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I like your signature a lot, agility.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks! Life is good when you share it with four legged friends.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Love Milan Kundera, was the quote from one of his books? Life is Out There or The Unbearable Lightness of Being?

You and Kafkabeetle, wonder how many literary sigs are out there.......


----------



## shawnifer (Jan 5, 2010)

I use a dremel on my kids and slowly they are turning into little nubs on their feet


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

shawnifer said:


> I use a dremel on my kids and slowly they are turning into little nubs on their feet


Oh good! My roommate's beagle has white nails and I guess she's always kept up with them and they can go so short! I do need to get a dremel tool when I have the money sometime soon.


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

You can buy one specifically for pet nails, which is typically more expensive, or buy a regular one from the hardware department and use it on the low RPM setting. The difference between the two tools seems to only be in the maximum RPMs (the pet tool goes slower)...and the price, of course.

Wal-Mart carries the regular Dremel tools for around $20 in my area.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

kazuldra said:


> You can buy one specifically for pet nails, which is typically more expensive, or buy a regular one from the hardware department and use it on the low RPM setting. The difference between the two tools seems to only be in the maximum RPMs (the pet tool goes slower)...and the price, of course.
> 
> Wal-Mart carries the regular Dremel tools for around $20 in my area.


I bought a Dremel specifically for use on my dog. I now use it for home repairs, and take the dog to the groomer. We're both happier for it.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Independent George said:


> I bought a Dremel specifically for use on my dog. I now use it for home repairs, and take the dog to the groomer. We're both happier for it.


The dog didn't like it, I guess?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

kafkabeetle said:


> The dog didn't like it, I guess?


She's fine with the Dremel; she just gets bored of her idiot human fumbling around with her paws for ten minutes. The groomer is much faster than me, and I have a lot of things around the house that need touching up.


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

Independent George said:


> I now use it for home repairs, and take the dog to the groomer. We're both happier for it.


Hah! The wording there is cute  . I can understand, though. It can be difficult for me to do sometimes too, even with my training.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I have the exact same problem! I can't tell how much to cut even when I see the quick, I know where I'm supposed to theoretically cut to but somehow I always end up going too long or too short. 

Nia is a drama queen even if you don't clip near the quick she'll yelp at each clip. I got her quick once and she screamed and ran away shaking. So for those that say the dogs don't feel it much, I beg to differ.

I might get a dremel in the future if I can't get clipping right. For now I just get her to run in the tennis court where the floor is kind of like rough sand paper. A 15 minute fetch session in there wears her nails down to a great length.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

If you get in the habit of doing it once a week (sometimes you'll only need to do one or two nails) you'll become comfortable with it in no time. Also, the quick will slowly get smaller. I would try to do it once a week, otherwise you'll be more maintaining rather than trying to get the quick to receed. I have always done my dogs' nails once a week. More often, I trim their front nails and not the back, or the two nails in the middle and not the outside nails. Even if its just a tiny bit off the nail, its good socialization for when I have to cut it more. Its also good to teach your dog to lay quietly on their side. Your vet will love this...in case they need to check something and the dog needs to be really still, they'll be used to it because they have to do it once a week for nail trimming.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been trimming Cadence's nails every 2-3 days because no matter how much I cut, they seem to keep clicking on the floor... I'm guessing the quick is too long now. =/ Even with all the walking/running on the pavement. Sigh. He yelps a lot whenever I try to cut more of his nails!! I don't know if he's being a big baby or if I'm cutting too close to the quick.... I've never actually nipped his quick, though.

When a dog yelps, does it mean you're getting too close to the quick even though it's not bleeding/you can't see the quick sticking out or anything?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

lucidity said:


> I've been trimming Cadence's nails every 2-3 days because no matter how much I cut, they seem to keep clicking on the floor... I'm guessing the quick is too long now. =/ Even with all the walking/running on the pavement. Sigh. He yelps a lot whenever I try to cut more of his nails!! I don't know if he's being a big baby or if I'm cutting too close to the quick.... I've never actually nipped his quick, though.
> 
> When a dog yelps, does it mean you're getting too close to the quick even though it's not bleeding/you can't see the quick sticking out or anything?


Sometimes some dogs just get spooked by it. My old viszla used to get really feisty when people tried to cut her nails, and if that didn't work she yelped/whimpered. It worked on my mom, so Lex kept doing it. There was nothing truly hurting her except that she didn't like it, and she had learned how to get some people to leave her toes alone.


----------

